# Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



## nexistar (29. Juni 2019)

*Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*

Ich möchte schon länger ein VR headset, aber nach allem was ich lese bin ich extrem unschlüssig geworden. Die Oculus war meine erste Wahl aber dann las ich was mit Facebook und Spionage was mich abgeschreckt hat. Trotzdem möchte ich nun eines holen. Ich dachte mir ich hole mir das was mir hier empfohlen wird und gut ist.

Ich besitze einen leistungsstarken High-End PC und eine normale VR Brille sollte kein Problem sein, doch dann sah ich die Oculus Quest als Nummer 1 Testsieger und war etwas verwirrt. Soll ich mir die Quest holen?

Was möchte ich mit der VR Brille? = Ich möchte Spiele spielen und Filme anschauen und das sitzend!. Leider hatte ich ein Bandscheibenvorfall und kann daher nicht viel stehend tun. Daher wäre mir eine Brille die ich beim sitzen verwenden kann viel lieber.

Wie hoch ist mein Budget? = 500€ das heißt genauso viel wie eine Oculus. Ich möchte mir keine Vive zum Beispiel kaufen, da mir das Ding viel zu teuer ist und weil es extrem unbequem wirkt.

Scheinbar gibt es hunderte Brillen mittlerweile, auch alternativen zu Oculus etc. ich kenne keine, wäre aber für alle Empfehlungen sehr dankbar.

Cheers~ und wünsche euch einen schönen sonnigen Tag!


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*

Ich habe von dem Thema leider gar keine Ahnung, aber weil es mir gerade ins Auge gesprungen ist:

Valve Index: Das bislang beste VR-Headset im Test


----------



## micha34 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*

Index sprengt leider das 500 Euro Budget.
Bleibt wohl nur die Rift S übrig oder aber die mobile Quest.

Ansonsten könnte man als Einsteiger evtl noch eine gebrauchte bzw unbenutzte? CV1 ergattern.


----------



## nexistar (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*

Hey danke Jungs... Ich hab mich aber entschieden doch keines zu holen. Ist mir momentan viel zu unsicher das Gerät.


----------



## Cleptomanix (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*



micha34 schrieb:


> Index sprengt leider das 500 Euro Budget.
> Bleibt wohl nur die Rift S übrig oder aber die mobile Quest.
> 
> Ansonsten könnte man als Einsteiger evtl noch eine gebrauchte bzw unbenutzte? CV1 ergattern.




Hi, ich klinke mich hier einfach mal mit ein. Ich bin momentan auch am überlegen mir eine VR brille zu leisten und habe in verschiedenen Foren schon oft gelesen dass empfohlen wird eine CV1 zu nehmen. Hat das einfach den grund dass sie momentan günstig zu bekommen ist oder ist sie besonders gut? Weil von den reinen Specs her scheint ja die Auflösung doch um einiges geringer als bei der Rift S zu sein. 
Sorry für die "doofen" Fragen aber bin noch komplett neu in der Sache.


----------



## V3CT0R (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*

Ich kann dir nur sagen, welche ich *NICHT* empfehlen kann: Pimax 4k
Habe mir die für 90 Euro kaufen können - kurz getestet: 
Muss da noch mehr Zeit investieren, aber sie ist unbequem, das Bild ist NICHT 4k,
alles ist verwaschen und die Software (also im Grunde gibts ja keine) ein Graus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. November 2019)

*AW: Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*

Die 4K ist älterer Versuch von Pimax und liegt technisch lichtjahre hinter 5K und 8K, die den Namen bekannt gemacht haben.

@Cleptomanix: Die originalle CV1 ist ein 1. Gen Headset mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Erstere beschränken sich dabei auf das umständliche, aber gründliche Tracking und die exzellenten Schwarzwerte der OLED-Displays. Die Controller liegen meiner Meinung nach auf einen Tick besser in der Hand, aber das war 's. In jeder anderen Hinsicht ist die Rift S überlegen, zumindest aus meiner Sicht sind die Schwarzwerte in düsteren Spielen aber ein wichtiger Immersionsfaktor. Bei der Rift und Vive ist die Sicht pixelig; bei Rift S, Focus, Index und allen verfügbaren WMR-Headsets schwebt dagegen ein gräuliches LCD sichtbar vor einem im Raum. In hellen Spielen verschwindet dieser Nachteil aber komplett, während die alten Headsets weiterhin mit ihren Pixeln nerven und zusätzlich der ausgeprägte Fliegengittereffekt noch deutlicher wird. Die meisten Leute bevorzugen daher die Rift S gegenüber dem Original, man muss aber die gewünschten Titel beachten. Elite Dangerous würde ich lieber auf OLED spielen, für detaillierte Simulationen reicht auch die Auflösung der S immer noch nicht und viele einfache, aber sehr unterhaltsame VR-Titel wie Superhot funktionieren mit beiden gut.


----------



## Cleptomanix (8. November 2019)

*AW: Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*

Also ich für meinen Teil habe mich letztendlich für eine gebrauchte Oculus Rift CV1 entschieden. 
Ich hatte beim durchforsten von Ebay-Kleinanzeigen eine im Nachbarort gefunden, welche ich auch vor Ort testen konnte. Der Vorbesitzer hatte permanent Linsen mit Sehstärke auf den eigentlichen Linsen aufgesteckt, weswegen diese wie neu waren. Im Set waren 2 Sensoren, Touch controller, ein Xbox Controller sowie das Headset enthalten. Dazu hat er mir noch ein Ersatz "Gesichtspolster" und ein Ersatzkabel gegeben. Für den Ganzen Spaß habe ich 200 Euro gezahlt. Ich denke für einen Einstieg in das Thema VR ist das ein guter Deal gewesen und ich bin Begeistert. Klar is der Screendoor effekt wahrnehmbar aber dennoch vertretbar.


----------



## Zubunapy (26. November 2019)

*AW: Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei der Rift und Vive ist die Sicht pixelig; bei Rift S, Focus, Index und allen verfügbaren WMR-Headsets schwebt dagegen ein gräuliches LCD sichtbar vor einem im Raum.



Da möchte ich kurz widersprechen. Es gibt eine (günstige) WMR-Brille, welche auf OLED setzt. Dabei handelt es sich um die Samsung Odyssey Plus, welche keinen SDE mehr hat. Sehr geiles Headset. Es hat seine kleinen Problemchen (Tracking typisch WMR eingeschränkt, aber gut. Bild etwas "weichgespühlt" wie bei FXAA) aber die Vorzüge und der aktuell gute Preis überwiegen für mich. Für aktuell unter 300€ gibt es nichts besseres. Bei amazon.com ist sie zu erhalten und muss importiert werden, da sie nie für den deutschen Markt erschienen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. November 2019)

*AW: Welche VR Brille würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*

Die letzte Zeile nennt den Grund, warum da "verfügbare WMR-Headsets" und nicht "alle WMR-Headsets" steht.


----------

